# Dvorak - Legends



## CDs (May 2, 2016)

Just recently discovered this work as part of Charles Mackerras Dvorak/Smetana box set. Are there any other good recordings of this work?


----------



## Triplets (Sep 4, 2014)

I am pretty sure that Rafael Kubelik recorded it; I'm goofing off at work now but I'd have to check my shelves at home. I haven't listened to my recording for a while


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

I like Dvorak's Legends for Piano, four-hands; not familiar with the orchestral Legends.


----------



## jim prideaux (May 30, 2013)

funnily enough I was listening to the Ivan Fischer/Budapest Festival Orch recording earlier-it also includes other Dvorak pieces that are definitely worth hearing and the recording is really impressive-recommended!


----------



## CDs (May 2, 2016)

Triplets said:


> I am pretty sure that Rafael Kubelik recorded it; I'm goofing off at work now but I'd have to check my shelves at home. I haven't listened to my recording for a while


From my little bit of research Kubelik did record this piece. I will probably pick up his recording.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

CDs said:


> Just recently discovered this work as part of Charles Mackerras Dvorak/Smetana box set. Are there any other good recordings of this work?


This still would be my first choice.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Bulldog said:


> I like Dvorak's Legends for Piano, four-hands; not familiar with the orchestral Legends.


The orchestral arrangements are beautiful! Some of the best Dvorak I've listened to in quite a while.


----------



## CnC Bartok (Jun 5, 2017)

There are quite a few sets of all ten Legends out there. I must admit Ivan Fischer does a splendid job, and the recording is pretty spectacular too.

Kubelík is also predictably excellent, and there's a very interesting historical set under Karel Šejna on Supraphon, in the Czech Phil 100th anniversary series. I also like the ultra-cheap set done by Stephen Gunzenhauser on Naxos. Beecham recorded a couple, which was my introduction to the pieces. All ten in one go is a bit too much, I believe they were meant to be heard a handful at a time, same as the Slavonic Dances, or the Brahms Hungarian Dances, or Liszt's Rhapsodies?

But for me this is the best out there. Good luck finding it, though!


----------



## Dirge (Apr 10, 2012)

I don't listen to _Legends_ (1881) often, but when I do, I almost always listen to it via the Leppard/LPO recording [Philips '71] …






The performance isn't as rustic/earthy and unvarnished as that found on the old Sejna/CzPO recording [Supraphon '56], but it's more lilting, flowing (whether slower or faster), and polished-Leppard is more the swaggering nobleman, Sejna the noble peasant.

Sort of along the lines of the orchestral versions of the Slavonic Dances and _Legends_ but more to my taste and liking is the wonderful Serenade for Strings (1875), which is particularly well served by the Leppard/ECO recording [Philips '75] …






(By the by, the coupled account of Tchaikovsky's Serenade for Strings (1880) is a great favorite of mine.)


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

Fischer. Just stunning.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

I'm glad I've got all ten parts on the BBC Magazine CD. I usually pass on most issues because the CDs contain familiar warhorses. But the current issue is a nice change of pace with the Martinu/Dvorak CD.


----------

